

WebVR Spec Draft - adamnemecek
http://mozvr.github.io/webvr-spec/webvr.html

======
lux
Awesome to see some progress on WebVR!

------
est
It's like the 90s again.

\- WebVR - VRML

\- WebGL - DirectAnimation

\- SVG - VML

Now let's just wait for WebMIDI?

~~~
magicalist
\- VRML was a markup language for 3d scenes. Any interaction with VR setups
would have to be handled by a VRML client. WebVR is _only_ exposing browser
APIs to interact with VR HMDs.

\- DirectAnimation was a high level API closer to maybe the 2D canvas API;
nothing like WebGL, regardless.

\- SVG is itself from the 90s

\- The Web MIDI API does not play MIDI files.

This is a...lackluster top comment.

~~~
robin_reala
SVG was released in 2001, and only made it natively into a browser in 2004.

~~~
magicalist
It depends on what we mean by "from", I guess :) The first working draft was
(AFAICT) published February 1999.

